# 98 Maxima starting problem



## Axl1969 (Dec 12, 2008)

This one has me stumped, I replaced the altenator belt, the car started fine. I went to start the car again and nothing, starter does not engage or anything. I have checked all the fuses and relays and all are fine. I replaced the battery and still nothing. Maybe its a security system problem is the only thing I can think of. Any ideas on this?


----------

